# another newwie here



## sarahh2k (Apr 30, 2006)

hi i'm sarah and currently aged 29 (30 on thursday) myself and hubby have been waiting 9 years for i.v.f and now we are havin it it doesn't seem real.
since april i have been down regulated and i have been injecting since the 26th and have been fine .
having a scan tommorrow so should know on how many follies i have .....
and my egg retrieval is around the 8th not sure until final last scans .....
i had to have i.v.f cause i had cysts growing on one of my tubes this had to be removed along with the cyst.
the other tube was damaged also and got removed aswell , i had endometreosis also which didn't help,since then i have looked forward and now my dream has come true i may have a child .....
anyone else with similar probs i would like to hear from or are currently havin thier first attemp at i.v.f would be great to chat with and exhange notes


----------



## sarah145 (May 1, 2006)

Hi there

Just wanted to say good luck for everything.
Ive got my first appt at the clinic tomorrow, so hope to start treatment in the next few months

love and baby dust
Sarah x


----------



## Jazzie (Aug 26, 2003)

Sarahh2k

Welcome to FF.

You'll find everyone on here is lovely.

If you go to http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,3.0.html you will find lots of chat about IVF and will probably be able to find someone else at the same stage as you, possibly even at the same clinic.

I wish you much luck. 

Love
Claire
x


----------



## sarahh2k (Apr 30, 2006)

thanks for replying  i will keep you posted on how my scan goes tomorrow and how many follies i have 


take care all 

sarah xx


----------



## claire2000 (Apr 30, 2006)

hello everyone im new. after visiting this site a few times i realised this is the best place for me to register. You all seem a really kind and caring bunch of people.   I will shortley be having icsi treatment. We were not trying for a child but was having unprotected sex for 3 years(stupid i know) but after a while i went to my docter who sent me for tests. They found that my partners sprem has v,low motility. It's been nearly 5 years now and we are ready to try this treatment. We are having treatment at st james hospital Leeds. We are both v,nervous and scared. Anyone else new to all this?


----------



## Essa (Feb 13, 2006)

Hello and welcome to FF!

Sarahh2k - Good luck with your scan tomorrow.

Sarah145 -  Good luck with your appointment tomorrow.

Claire2000 - It is understandable that you and your partner are nervous and scared, its also exciting though isnt it.  

You have certainly come to the right place for support and advice.

Love and positive vibes  

Essa xx


----------



## Jada&#039;s Mummy (Apr 3, 2006)

Welcome Newbies!!

I'm currently on my 2ww for my 1st IVF, I test on Wednesday!!! I'm so scared! 

There's a cycle buddies thread for those who've started tx, I'm on the April/May thread, it's great! We're all going through our tx together, I check in at least once a day with the girls to see how everone is getting along. It's so good to know you're not the only one going through this tx.

Good luck to you all,    

Take care,

Sharon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi sarah and welcome to the site

Happy birthday for thursday!! And good luck with the IVF

Kate


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Sarah(s),

I'm loving the whole 'sisterhood' of this site - I joined last week.

How did the appointments go today?

Ladyplops
x


----------



## sarahh2k (Apr 30, 2006)

had scan today i have 12 follicles which are all looking great have another scan on friday will keep you all posted 




take care everyone 

sarahxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

That sounds like great news sarah


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Sarah,

Great news!  I've got my 12 day scan tomorrow and I now know that the follies should be over 18mm for me to get the injection but not sure how many follies there should be - do you know?

Lady
x


----------

